# Print on best Quality softest cotton



## enn (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello People,

Hope you are all fine.

So I am new here and I hope you can help me. I am since a few years still on search for one nice textile company I can work with for a lot of Years which is solid and reliable and can print / stamp different designs (especially black/grey gradients) colorful on black and white cotton.

Examples:

http://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/h...lon-2012-fall-winter-t-shirt-collection-0.jpg

http://blog.marceloburlon.eu/wp-con...Winter-2014-2015-Menswear-alas-green-crew.jpg

This examples are printed on 100% COTTON


I really want nice fabrics, something like Egyptian cotton (Giza). It has to feel so soft, that the people dont want to doff the clothings.

So my questions are: how can I find or do you know company which can meet my requirements? Initially I thought for companies in Italy or Portugal but I can't find the one company I feel safe and in good hands with.

And what do you think, is it possible to print colorful on black cotton or should I try to seek another methods to get my layout on the Tshirt/Hoody/sweatshirt/etc.

Looking for the best wishing you all a good day!


/eNN


----------

